# Arachno Brainfart



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel incredibly stupid even posting this but it is driving me NUTS...in that I cannot for the life of me remember a certain species of tarantula.

It is very brightly colored in shades of blue and green, from what I've seen, and I keep associating the word 'tropical' with it.

It is NOT a GBB or a Versicolor. I've also not heard of it all that often, just a few times. Someone had one for sale not too long ago, but alas, I cannot find the ad.

Any ideas?


----------



## Snipes (Apr 13, 2008)

ephebopus cyanognathus has some green and blues, but of course C.c came to mind at first.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

What the common name for a ephebopus cyanognathus?

I remember this particular tarantula having a rather long common name.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 13, 2008)

Blue Fang, just google image it


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Snipes said:


> Blue Fang, just google image it


Just did. That's not it.

I rarely see this tarantula, let alone for sale.

Argh this is going to drive me nuts.

I keep thinking it has something to do with the word 'island' or 'tropical' or something.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you remember what parts of it are green and what parts are blue, are there any more colors?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Snipes said:


> Can you remember what parts of it are green and what parts are blue, are there any more colors?


The one photo I did see of it was smaller, but I do remember the prosoma and opisthosoma seemed to be of a lighter green, possibly some brown in there and throughout the legs.

Hints of blue flickered throughout. I've never seen one like it before. It sold for about $200.00 I believe, MM.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Apr 13, 2008)

Monocentropus balfouri, Socotra Island Blue Baboon Tarantula?


----------



## JayzunBoget (Apr 13, 2008)

James has 'em for sale if you have the $$$;P 
I don't..:wall:


----------



## kaptinhormone (Apr 13, 2008)

we're overthinking this.  my bet is it's a p. metallica.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> Monocentropus balfouri, Socotra Island Blue Baboon Tarantula?


That's it!

Ok so the one I saw looked green.

but that's it, thanks a bunch!

Going to go get one now


----------



## Trav (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard its $1000+ for a mature one.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav said:


> I heard its $1000+ for a mature one.


There is one for sale for 275. w00t!


----------



## Trav (Apr 13, 2008)

$275 for a sling. I don't think Ive ever seen a mature one for sale.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav said:


> $275 for a sling. I don't think Ive ever seen a mature one for sale.


*shrug*

It's a small price to pay for the hobby.


----------



## Trav (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the ones for $275 are sold out. But there is larger ones for $375.
Must be nice to be able to buy such rare T's


----------



## von_z (Apr 13, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> *shrug*
> 
> It's a small price to pay for the hobby.


Who's selling them?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

von_z said:


> Who's selling them?


James
(On the sale forum)


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav said:


> I think the ones for $275 are sold out. But there is larger ones for $375.
> Must be nice to be able to buy such rare T's


I just invest money in something I love to do.


----------



## Trav (Apr 13, 2008)

I do the same, I meant that your in a country that has such rare species for sale. Up here in Canada everything is more to buy with less the selection to choose from.


hairmetalspider said:


> I just invest money in something I love to do.


----------



## aracnochicken (Apr 13, 2008)

my wife would rip me a new "you know what" if I spent that much $ on a bug and when you boil it down thats all they are .....but I love them either way


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

aracnochicken said:


> my wife would rip me a new "you know what" if I spent that much $ on a bug and when you boil it down thats all they are .....but I love them either way


Hehe good call.

My boyfriend tells me I have too many T's. I told him where to stick it.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 13, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Hehe good call.
> 
> My boyfriend tells me I have too many T's. I told him where to stick it.


Just for the record, that is something I would NEVER say to a girl


----------



## C_Strike (Apr 13, 2008)

balfouri are so yesterday lol
just simply the new P metallica these days. not worth their value. Though they make awesome display spiders, very tolerant of communal. Seems to me as soon as the first generation have reproduced, the 2nd hobby generation should be so much cheaper. Best waiting, unless your really dumb...like me
though mine was 5cm and £145.. so hmm, $270 odd dollars?
Its grown rediculously quick too 4inch or so now, blue legs are just coming through now


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> Just for the record, that is something I would NEVER say to a girl


Haha. Maybe I should let him read his forum.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, fun story in regards to the disliking of T posts...

The other morning I went to wake up my boyfriend(?) lol. and I had a G Rosea in my hand, who is normally super friendly. Well, I went to put the T by his head so it could say 'Good morning" and, apparently, Mister Fluffy Fangs must not like him oh so much because the man woke up with a raised T butt in his face getting ready to kick hairs.

Good timeeees. I thought it was cute. Him, not so much.


----------



## What (Apr 13, 2008)

HMS, really I hope you reconsider getting one. Let the people who plan to breed them buy them. Not because it is 'pretty'...


----------



## Pulk (Apr 13, 2008)

doing things like that with Ts is a bad idea; someone's reaction to waking up with a tarantula right in front of their face could be to slap it away. my dad almost killed my parakeet by me not warning him, and a fellow spider keeper accidentally killed a pet free-range orb weaver similarly.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav said:


> $275 for a sling. I don't think Ive ever seen a mature one for sale.


Talk to James. He may have sold out, but I believe he did have some mature M. balfouri for sale when he first got his European order in.


----------



## Trav (Apr 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I live in Canada so talking to James would be pointless.



JayzunBoget said:


> Talk to James. He may have sold out, but I believe he did have some mature M. balfouri for sale when he first got his European order in.


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 14, 2008)

James had a mature female for sale around the time the first M. balfouri came in. I believe it was $975.


----------

